# 15 ml equals tabspoon, Grams?



## brukabay (Apr 30, 2007)

first I would like to Thank you all, for all the help and person advices you guys been sharing. ok back to my question. I have been trying to measure my flax oil and olive oils, how ever, I was wondering If i use  a scale how many grams would 15 ml or tablespoon of oils would be??


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 30, 2007)

Why would you use a scale for oil, just pull out a measuring spoon, that is what they are for.


----------



## brukabay (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL.i was hoping you, jodi, or ian kid would answer...guess im lucky..the reason is that i justed wanted to be sure for my measurement not to measure each time..but to make my self believe..since i just started this six meal and clean eating i always read and experiment... before I apply...


----------



## Yanick (Apr 30, 2007)

mL's are a measure of fluid volume while a gram is a measure of mass. To accurately convert from grams to mL's you need to know the density of the substance you are working with. Its a big hassle, just use a measuring spoon like Iain said and make your life easier.


----------

